# Pop-up Hades



## BeenThere (Oct 27, 2018)

On my iPad, I’m getting a barrage of pop-ups that frequently overlay site content and require clicking the X box to close so that I can see underneath. Then almost immediately another pop-up replaces it. Makes it very annoying to visit Canon Rumors.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 27, 2018)

so I am not the only one who has the over abundance of pop up window ads.

windows 10 laptop old explorer 11 and edge.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 28, 2018)

Same here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2018)

I never see a one, I'm almost embarassed. I use a ad blocker and have configured my Firefox browser to block the overlay that complains about blocked ads that are intrusive.

I don't mind ads if they're reasonable, but when there are too many, it really detracts. I try to purchase items thru Adorama using the CR referal link. I don't know if they get much, but I do want to support the site, and it is very expensive to operate the site as well as a lot of work.


----------



## Raptors (Oct 28, 2018)

Same here, but mainly on my iPhone!


----------



## Raptors (Oct 28, 2018)

Screenshot from my iPhone


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2018)

I seldom use my iPhone to view CR, so I logged in and tried it. It was not a nice experience for sure, the overlay ads were the worst. I can see that those dependent on mobile devices are going to be frustrated. I have no incentive to use a ad blocker on the phone, but if I used it a lot, I'd be trying to find one that worked.

Perhaps send a email to Craig, he may not be seeing the issue if his access does not appear the same way.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 28, 2018)

It makes any type of posting very difficult on Android too. Almost like the ads are forcing a touch and redirect. Hoping this gets fixed.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2018)

I do not use a smart phone or a tablet, only a laptop computer. At the advice of someone here on another thread (and thanks to them) I installed DuckDuckGo.com as my primary search engine (instead of using Google, though I still use their maps). Not only does this search engine not track your usage, it also has a built-in ad blocker that works on all sites, not just ones you find using their searches. So I have no pop-up ads on CanonRumors or elsewhere and I would recommend installing either this or another ad-blocker. However, forgive my ignorance, but I don't know if you can install those on a tablet like you can on a computer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
I wonder how much revenue per person per annum these adds raise for Craig, assuming we see them and close them as soon as we can without clicking through (over 90% of the time, a few percent accidental click throughs that get stopped straight away and a couple of deliberate curiosity clicks in my experience). 
I regularly donate to Wikipedia to keep it add free and available and I use that far less than Canon Rumours Forum, I would happily pay to use this site add free as the premium site as an option or preferably the whole thing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2018)

Go to your iPad or iPhone Settings, scroll down to Safari and click Block Pop-ups. Problem solved.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Go to your iPad or iPhone Settings, scroll down to Safari and click Block Pop-ups. Problem solved.


I have pop-ups blocked in my Safari settings on my iPhone but I'm still seeing the ads on CR.

Understand the ads may help pay for the CR site, but the problem is the ads are quite intrusive because they really do get in the way of reading the CR website content. Not such an issue on a desktop screen (although even then I find the way they overlay content is irritating), but very annoying on a smaller screen (eg phone).


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 28, 2018)

On an IPad, turning on the pop up blocker in Safari had no noticeable effect at CR for me.
I think i’ve Found a solution though by installing a VPN app and then Turning on it’s blocker. This is a subscription app, but worth it to me getting benefits of a VPN and an effective blocker.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 28, 2018)

I also have it blocked and the annoying overlay adds are still coming. This is a great way to drive traffic away from the site.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2018)

One of the comments on the App Store for AdBlock Plus claimed that the YouTube App was infesting the system and so he unnstalled it with success.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I wonder how much revenue per person per annum these adds raise for Craig, assuming we see them and close them as soon as we can without clicking through (over 90% of the time, a few percent accidental click throughs that get stopped straight away and a couple of deliberate curiosity clicks in my experience).
> I regularly donate to Wikipedia to keep it add free and available and I use that far less than Canon Rumours Forum, I would happily pay to use this site add free as the premium site as an option or preferably the whole thing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I'd suggest that you propose that to craig. I doubt if donations or nominal fees would cover the cost of running the site, but they might make it possible to have fewer ads.

A buy and sell forum is also possible, a Nominal fee could be charged to sell. There are issues doing that because of scammers, and the hassle they bring. The Forum software, Xenforo seems to cover donations and fees, so its a matter of Craigs preferences and the amount of work involved. More mods might be needed.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Mt Spokane.
I did mention this once before, I think it was in the run up to the platform change and I thought Craig said he was thinking about it, of course I might be remembering wrongly!
When I replied I thought this was the thread Craig was monitoring, it could perhaps be considered that the op posted in the wrong place as the Suggestions / Issues with the New CR Site thread would probably have been more suitable although it might be more likely to get lost in the mass that is there! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd suggest that you propose that to craig. I doubt if donations or nominal fees would cover the cost of running the site, but they might make it possible to have fewer ads.
> 
> A buy and sell forum is also possible, a Nominal fee could be charged to sell. There are issues doing that because of scammers, and the hassle they bring. The Forum software, Xenforo seems to cover donations and fees, so its a matter of Craigs preferences and the amount of work involved. More mods might be needed.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 28, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> It makes any type of posting very difficult on Android too. Almost like the ads are forcing a touch and redirect. Hoping this gets fixed.


If he does not get rid of them, I am out of here!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> I did mention this once before, I think it was in the run up to the platform change and I thought Craig said he was thinking about it, of course I might be remembering wrongly!
> When I replied I thought this was the thread Craig was monitoring, it could perhaps be considered that the op posted in the wrong place as the Suggestions / Issues with the New CR Site thread would probably have been more suitable although it might be more likely to get lost in the mass that is there!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I think that Craig can't read everything, so its just sporadic. Dropping him a note with a link to the post would get his attention.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

The ads that are annoying everyone, including myself will be gone by November 1, 2018. I've requested they be removed by a company I switched to on October 1st, 2018 to handle the ad network and they haven't bothered to remove them yet. So I'm moving back to my previous ad company.

The new baby life has slowed some progress on the site, but a subscription model is in the works.

I apologize for the annoyance, and it'll be corrected shortly.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 29, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The ads that are annoying everyone, including myself will be gone by November 1, 2018. I've requested they be removed by a company I switched to on October 1st, 2018 to handle the ad network and they haven't bothered to remove them yet. So I'm moving back to my previous ad company.
> 
> The new baby life has slowed some progress on the site, but a subscription model is in the works.
> 
> I apologize for the annoyance, and it'll be corrected shortly.


You sir, are a gentleman.

Thank you!


----------



## Raptors (Oct 29, 2018)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Craig.
Thanks for the prompt reply (in response to my pm?). It is a sad state of affairs when the site owner cannot get a contracted supplier to conform to their wishes. Glad to hear you are going to get rid of them and go back to a ‘trusted’ supplier, perhaps that will get their attention! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm joining in on the chorus of thank you to get rid go the annoying ad placement.
You're the trusted person.
-r


----------

